# 7.62 X 59 ??????



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a friend that just picked up a Yugoslavian Assault Rifle marked 7.62 X 59. I've done a google search on the caliber/round. Very confusing. Do any of you have any info ?? How bout it you gun Guru's ???


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Is this Yugo an SKS? It could be a 7.62x39 with a misprint, or even a 7.62x54, although I've never heard of the latter being chambered in an SKS. A friend of mine picked up a Mosin Nagant that very clearly says 7.62x59 on it, what he discovered is that it actually was 7.62x54.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

He's going to bring it up to the house in the near future. That is what the google says, misprint. But no one knows for sure. I have never heard of a 7.62 X 59. I have heard of the 7.62 X 54, 7.62 X 54R and 7.62 X 39 .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al my son sold one last year. I think, it was a Romanian Style SKS or a Romanian SKS. Good shooting gun, he regrets selling it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Al my son sold one last year. I think, it was a Romanian Style SKS or a Romanian SKS. Good shooting gun, he regrets selling it.


What caliber ???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What caliber ???


I'm thinking it was the 7.62 X 59.....but, hold on. I'm waiting for a text message.... :wink:

I was wrong...sorry.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

What you have there is 7.62x54R


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Just judging from the stated:


> Yugoslavian Assault Rifle marked 7.62 X 59


I would guess that it is either a semiautomatic:

#1 - Yugoslav SKS Model 59/66 in 7.62x39mm - which is most likely by far and is the current mil-surp SKS being imported. Its reasonably price and availability would also suggest that it is this rifle.

#2 - Yugoslav AK47-type that is most common in 7.62x39mm, but have rarer variations chambered in 7.62x51mm NATO (.308), 8mm mauser, 7.62x54mmR, 5.56x45mm Czech, and 5.45x39mm. I don't believe most of these chamberings are available in US Yugo semi-AKs.

#3 - Yugoslav Dragunov SVD-type semiauto sniper rifle in 7.62x54r. I don't know if any of these have been imported, The most common is the Romanian PSL variant.

You will notice that x59 is nowhere to be seen, and doesn't actually exist, so I am guessing its really a x39mm if it is a semiauto, and most likely a M59/66 SKS.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Pete, I was waiting for your response. I agree. Just need to make sure before he buys up some ammo. Thanks to all that replied. Al.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The metric designation of the 30-40 Krag would be 7.62X59. I don't know if it has ever gone by that designation, but with a bullet diameter of 7.62 mm and a case length of 58.8 mm, it would be called the 7.62X59.


----------

